# Carter cutlery opinions



## Slk707 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello I am new to this community and to the community of Japanese knives and I came across Murray carter and his knives and wanted to get an opinion on his work and how it holds up against other knives especially for the price


----------



## bkultra (Jan 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2018)

Welcome! Murray makes very high quality knives. Be aware that not all of his knives are made by him...p)specifically the Muteki line.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 19, 2018)

He has some interesting profiles. Never used one but to me they look well made. Not sure I'd drop the coin on anything made by his apprentices tho


----------



## frog13 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have several Mutekis and two actual "Carters", one and International Pro and the other his Perfect Kitchen style. I would buy any of them again in a minute including the apprentice Mutekis. Little difference that I can find in the Muteki and actual Carter except for material and fit and finish.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

The funayuki profiles in particular I like, but 
Carter's name/price point are not cheap.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 19, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> The funayuki profiles in particular I like, but
> Carter's name/price point are not cheap.


+1 ! 

And as a Canadian I have an urge to try his stuff as he may be the most well known Canadian-born kitchen knife maker out there.


----------



## Matus (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a kurouchi knife which he forges himself and like it a lot. I payed less (som kind of temporary discount the had about 3 years ago). His knives are unique with an excellent HT but do come at a very high price given the blade finish. I had a Muteki once, but did nit warm up to the stainless cladding and a blade that would have needed bit too much thinning for my taste + they are forged from pre-clad stock (though that is pretty much the rule with stainless clad knives). If I were to buy a Carter again it would again be a kurouchi funayuki.


----------



## Matus (Jan 19, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> +1 !
> 
> And as a Canadian I have an urge to try his stuff as he may be the most well known Canadian-born kitchen knife maker out there.



Really? I had no idea he comes from Canada.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 19, 2018)

Matus said:


> Really? I had no idea he comes from Canada.


Yup. East coaster


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 19, 2018)

I've used a lot of them over the years though most were made back when he was still in Japan. One paring knife sees use everyday in my kitchen and is maybe 20-25% sharpened away. Prices are way higher than when I started buying them but they are all still very good knives.


----------



## gaijin (Jan 19, 2018)

a side note: here is a long form podcast interview with the man: https://tim.blog/2017/04/26/murray-carter/


----------



## Gogindantes (Jan 20, 2018)

My first high end knife was a Carter gyuto and a petty. I would buy them both again awesome craftsmanship, some dont like his grind but they are great.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 20, 2018)

Gogindantes said:


> ...some dont like his grind but they are great....



They seem to be pretty decent performers in many tests


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Feb 4, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Welcome! Murray makes very high quality knives. Be aware that not all of his knives are made by him...p)specifically the Muteki line.



This is true. However I can tell you that having spent 9 days in his shop learning, Murray is very detail oriented and looks at everything.
Meaning Murray inspects/looks at every knife that comes out of his shop. Murray is there working every day in a small shop and in the midst of everything constantly providing guidance and making decisions.

I'm a fan and he's also one of my teachers. In general IMO his knives pass through food easier than others I have tried,

this is me and Murray - https://instagram.com/p/BDWbmFgEtxf/

regards

Harbeer


----------



## Wdestate (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got a new one for my birthday from the wife, 278mm inter pro, have to say it's awesome, great performance and fit and finish. Also might be the sharpest out of box knife I have ever got, always a bonus.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a smallish Carter knife, 171mm wa-bocho from his Muteki line. What a sweet little knife! :viking:


----------



## labor of love (Feb 21, 2018)

That one smith Alex that does some muteki work has been putting out really nice looking stuff. I particularly like the knife marc4pt0 picked up.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 21, 2018)

I find his work to be too lazzerish for my taste, but he is undoubtedly a very talented smith.


----------



## McMan (Feb 21, 2018)

I like my Carters. Its tough to speak to value, since I got mine years ago before the prices rose. But they're fun to use and food release is good.
From my experience, his HT of White is solidnice edge retention, not prone to chipping.

Is his still laminating KU himself? (The older knives indicated this with an H stamp; the W stamp IIRC was pre-laminated White.) 

I agree that some of Alexs work looks cool. Decent pricepoint, too


----------



## Anton (Feb 21, 2018)

I actually think that if you get the right profile and steel from him, these are undervalued from a performance perspective. Value seems high, but I feel now most of the makers are coming up to his price points. His profiles vary quite a bit so once I found the one that worked for me it raised the bar again. I have a High Grade and a Damascus he made 7-10 years ago, with his old stamp.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 21, 2018)

His grind is super even, but he leaves a pretty rough finish. Also, his custom handles aren't always perfect, as far as fitment, even sizing. But they are performers, like no other.


----------



## Anton (Feb 21, 2018)

NO ChoP! said:


> His grind is super even, but he leaves a pretty rough finish. Also, his custom handles aren't always perfect, as far as fitment, even sizing. But they are performers, like no other.



like the man says.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 22, 2018)

Bought a little 142mm Carter off BST years ago with no handle. Put on a African blackwood octagon with spalted Hawaiian signature wood collar. Damaged it once taking seed out of a avocado. Always on my magblock gets used a lot, my better half likes it too small lite & falls through food.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 22, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> I have a smallish Carter knife, 171mm wa-bocho from his Muteki line. What a sweet little knife! :viking:



This is mine (pic from Carter):
http://rs866.pbsrc.com/albums/ab223/daddy_yo_yo/IMG_7212_zpsh0xewvko.png?w=480&h=480&fit=clip






Made by Jamison, stainless clad. Sweet little cutter!

As for his profiles, I think he sells whatever profile a knife has. Each knife looks different to me. Whether that is good or bad, this is up to the potential buyer to decide. Once a profile pleases you, pull the trigger and you will have a great knife. One day I want to try a HG-series from him...


----------



## Matus (Feb 22, 2018)

Actually one of the things that I like about Carter knives is that every one is different - profile, thickness, blade height, handle materials, etc. For them it is easier not to make knives based on certain templates and the user gets a bit #one of a kind' feel. Here and there some designs do not make all that much sense to me, but for somebody else those could be just what was desired.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 22, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> This is mine (pic from Carter):
> http://rs866.pbsrc.com/albums/ab223/daddy_yo_yo/IMG_7212_zpsh0xewvko.png?w=480&h=480&fit=clip
> 
> 
> ...


Another try: 



http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab223/daddy_yo_yo/IMG_7212_zpsh0xewvko.png

<a href="http://s866.photobucket.com/user/daddy_yo_yo/media/IMG_7212_zpsh0xewvko.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab223/daddy_yo_yo/IMG_7212_zpsh0xewvko.png" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_7212_zpsh0xewvko.png"/></a>


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 22, 2018)

I've got a custom AS bought from the original owner. It's nice, but in my opinion a bit overpriced.


----------



## Bacon king tone (Apr 30, 2018)

I have owned a carter kurouchi fanayuki for about 2 years now and it is my go to knife at work. I absolutly love. I use it on a daily basis and even though it's carbon it's not super reactive so long as you keep it dry and it cleans up rather nicely too. Doesn't take long to bring back the edge on stones either. I will denintly buy another


----------



## Iceman91 (May 1, 2018)

I have had a carter 235mm gyuto (its a bit shorter these days) for nearly 6 years. It is in the top 3 knives Ive ever used. Cuts amazing, the steel and HT are great, sharpens up so damn easy. Like the guys say, each one is really different but the profile on mine is awesome, similar to a KS, but a little shorter and not quite as tall. Still my go to knife. The only problem I have, is that I paid $400 for mine, now the same knife would be close to 1k!


----------



## zetieum (May 1, 2018)

I consider Carter's knife as overpriced. 
Yes, they are good knives.
Yes, Murray is a star.
Yes, they have some style.
Yes, the grind is good.

BUT: 
- the HT is not always consistent. 
- the finish is rough

For the same type of price you can get a much better knife, IMHO. 

Still, I am happy to own one that I bought second hand at a very good price. I would have never bought one new;


----------



## LucasFur (May 1, 2018)

zetieum said:


> I consider Carter's knife as overpriced.
> Yes, they are good knives.
> Yes, Murray is a star.
> Yes, they have some style.
> ...



I agree with this. 
I have considered selling my Muteki many times. I really wasn't happy with the grind, but after a lot of sharpening and thinning sessions i learnt a lot and have turned it into my ideal profile and geometry. Almost like an unfinished knife that you finish into what you view it should be. 
I think its accolades are that its easy on the stones, and that's about it.


----------



## strumke (May 1, 2018)

I've got 2 carters, and they both are amazing cutters. His profiles are kind of all over the place, but once you find something that fits what you're looking for, I'd go for it.


----------



## labor of love (May 1, 2018)

I see lots of talent and friendlier prices in the Muteki line. Some pretty nice integral bolsters should be popping up shortly.


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 25, 2019)

This is an old thread but I thought I had something to add.

The varied profiles add a lot of unique options, but also highlight one thing : there is no set plan for profiles. There are exceptions such as the perfect model kitchen knife (if you can live with the handle) and some of the muteki clearly have a style and purpose to some of their work.

My own experience was getting a knife that needed to be reprofiled. That work in turn changed the overall grind and cutting feel. I'm happy with the result, but the knife didn't have a clear use case as it came to me and I have to acknowledge that.

Sharpening is easy, but I think you need to know when to quit, so you don't over grind and shorten the life of the knife. All my handles from the past two years have been excellent (3 knives). Some of the best in the drawer. No gaps or lips, no weird sizes. Blade finishes and grinds have also been top notch, if rustic.

I think it helps to REALLY know what kind of knife you like first, and then there are some very good options.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ve had knives from every series and wouldn’t hesitate to buy one again. His neck knives are some of the best I’ve ever used. Ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ohh no I got sucked into an old thread! Lol


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry for the bait!


----------



## panda (May 1, 2019)

over rated/priced


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 2, 2019)

And poorly executed. The cladding is bouncing off the edge all the way along this blade. Wonder if '2' means seconds.
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw7wvKunGNm/

I used to be intrigued but now I'm blah. Too much product and too little QC/attention to detail


----------



## panda (May 2, 2019)

look how stupid that profile looks, lol


----------



## Chicagohawkie (May 2, 2019)

I loved carters when they were 300-400 bucks. Can’t seem to justify nowadays.


----------



## McMan (May 2, 2019)

What's up with the "2" on the blade? Second?


----------



## refcast (May 2, 2019)

I don't know if 2 means cladding is at the edge. This knife has cladding on the edge, too, and is the first knife I've seen like that. It's the second picture.

https://www.cartercutlery.com/knives/knives/master-smith/8-5-master-smith-108-high-grade-gyuto/


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 2, 2019)

I don't think cladding is that low by design. That would make no sense


----------



## McMan (May 3, 2019)

That 


refcast said:


> I don't know if 2 means cladding is at the edge. This knife has cladding on the edge, too, and is the first knife I've seen like that. It's the second picture.
> 
> https://www.cartercutlery.com/knives/knives/master-smith/8-5-master-smith-108-high-grade-gyuto/



That knife came up as an example of cladding at the edge in this thread, too:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...vel-knives-quality-control.40830/#post-603117

I'm wondering if the "2" stamp is because the knife is a second... I haven't seen Carters with a "2" before. 
(I actually have a second from about a decade ago--Murray covered the logo with "X" stamps. It's a great knife actually.)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 3, 2019)

Flick to the third pic on homepage and you'll see another
https://homebutcher.com


----------



## McMan (May 3, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Flick to the third pic on homepage and you'll see another
> https://homebutcher.com



Good eye. Interesting. The two on either side of it don't have "2":


----------



## thebradleycrew (May 3, 2019)

I have been fortunate enough to have several Carter and Muteki knives. I'm lucky in that I am able to visit the shop in less than 30 minutes from my house. If you are able to see the knives first hand, and pick through the selection, his knives are outstanding. Ordering online based on looks only can be tougher. Murray can pick knives for you if you give preferences though, so if folks want to get one from the web shop, don't be afraid to ask questions first. The Muteki boys are putting out some really nice knives, especially Alex and Jamison. They've really refined things over the past two years, with Alex doing more striking designs and Jamison following more closely in Murray's aesthetic. I highly recommend their knives.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 3, 2019)

There was no “2” on this one


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 3, 2019)

Compound S-grind?


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 3, 2019)

Single bevel leftie with hollow back? 

But I wonder how Carter's return policy is...

However, I have had 3 Carter Muteki knives. All 3 of them were immaculate. But you need to know what you want and like and then be lucky seeing a knife that you like. I mean, his shapes are all over the place, and the angled pics are not much help identifying the blade shape...


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 4, 2019)

One thing I would like to add: choil shots are no more than an image of the choil area. Even if the choil looks awkward, that doesn’t necessarily mean that the whole blade is awkward...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 4, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> One thing I would like to add: choil shots are no more than an image of the choil area. Even if the choil looks awkward, that doesn’t necessarily mean that the whole blade is awkward...



I can appreciate that with distal taper this is an accurate statement. I can assure you that this blade was pretty weird, almost like a single bevel left hand (I’m a lefty, but this isn’t what I wanted to buy especially with no disclosure). Fortunately I was able to return it before using, but it cost me a lot in return shipping, time and customs (had to pay twice since they didn’t declare the replacement appropriately)… plus I got a good lecture from Murray lol


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 4, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> plus I got a good lecture from Murray lol


Would love to know what he said? That choil is indefensible.


----------



## chinacats (May 5, 2019)

Think the lecture should've been the other direction...

Edit to add I've only owned one Carter... back when it was AS steel. Knife cut great, fit and finish was rather meh for the money... and his blades used to be a lot cheaper (and made by MC).


----------



## HRC_64 (May 5, 2019)

Old salty videos of Carter's show they used to cut pretty damn well...
But its another case of $3-400 knife becoming $800-1000+ inflated widget
and thus no longer very 'intersting' to great many people


----------



## panda (May 5, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 52645
> 
> 
> There was no “2” on this one


Cringe.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 6, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Would love to know what he said? That choil is indefensible.



The tl/dr is that the knife cuts and is fine, and don’t buy knives from us, but here is the thread I made in 2015 if you want a longer read:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...ere-something-odd-with-this-choil-shot.24248/


----------



## Gregmega (May 8, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> View attachment 52645
> 
> 
> There was no “2” on this one



Classic.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 9, 2019)

I have owned 3 knives from his Muteki series. 1 was made by Jamison (sold that one recently, was a bit too short for me and didn't see much use as I always reached for other blades in that length), 1 by Taylor (Western Funayuki) , 1 by Alex (wa-gyuto). All 3 were very good if not great cutters. I still own the last 2. Both are absolutley fantastic cutters, feel very nimble and more laserish than anything else. The wa-gyuto from Alex came with 2 small voids where the tang hits the handle. But nothing a little super glue can't fix. I am happy with my Muteki knives.

The story about this infamous choil shot... I don't know... Seriously?! I thing enough has been said about this.

My shopping experience was good, but I had no other contact whatsoever. And I do think that while the photography is quite OK for an overall impression of the knife, the angled shots can be difficult to interpret. I don't think that they give you a good idea of how the blade shape is. I mean, I always get the impression that they sell whatever shape comes out of their forge, they just name it this or that. This, and the lack of a choil shot definitely do leave room for some surprise. This is no complaint, I was very happy with the 3 knives I purchased from them, it is only some suggestion for improvement.


----------

